# Vacuum sealer buyer's guide



## StuartCooks

So I just saw the thread about Vacuum Sealer bags by Roll_bones that reminded me of the buyer's guide that I read when I was trying to make a decision about what vacuum sealer to buy.

I thought it was really helpful and very detailed so maybe some of you might find it useful as well. Here is the link. 

There's also a bags and roll discount club on that site too that you can sign up for. I'll occasionally get emails about bags or rolls being on sale for better prices than you can normally get and I'll stock up.

There's also a write up about Sous Vide that I didn't pay attention to before but sums it up nicely. Next time someone gives me that "I have no clue" look when I ask if they know what Sous Vide is I'll point them there lol


----------



## tenspeed

Thanks for posting this.  I just skimmed it, and it looks to be very informative.  I'll have to read it more carefully, as a vacuum sealer (and sous vide) is on the radar screen.


----------



## dragnlaw

I have a sealer from the early 70's, so I guess that makes it going on 45 years old.  

There is a crack in the rubber vacuum nozzle, the button to activate the heat is broken, I use a bent paper clip, and the heat wires at the very ends don't seem to get hot enough to always seal the plastics.  

Also admit it doesn't always get all the air out but enough that I'm comfortable with freezing stuff if used within a reasonable time.  Most often used to reseal bags that don't need the air pulled out.

I love it and seeing the prices of the new ones am striving to keeping it as long as I can!  LOL I think I paid less than 30$ for it.

Excellent article thou - Thanks!


----------



## CraigC

We were given our Food Saver. Really didn't use it much until we started buying bulk meat for grinding, making and portioning out for meals.


----------



## Addie

I had a really old model. After about 15-20 years I gave it to Spike. I found it too difficult to use. I am now looking for another one. I will look at the whole article before I make a decision. I am not one that just has to have the latest and greatest. Just one to meet my needs.


----------



## Cheryl J

I use mine all the time, and love it.  It's about 7 years old and still going strong.  Fixin' to portion out 10 lbs of chicken thighs that I bought on sale yesterday for .69/lb.  I have coconut, several kinds of nuts, fruits for smoothies....all kinds of things vacuum sealed in the freezer.  If mine died tomorrow, I would replace it in a heartbeat.


----------



## StuartCooks

tenspeed said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I just skimmed it, and it looks to be very informative.  I'll have to read it more carefully, as a vacuum sealer (and sous vide) is on the radar screen.



Hey you are welcome, that's what this community is about. For the love of food and each other!  

dragn> that made me laugh. You are hell bent on keeping that sucker (lolpuns) alive. Maybe it is time to let go :P

FoodSaver is a good brand to use if you aren't going to be sealing very much. I myself wound up picking up the VacMaster Pro 380. Though my tendency to spoil myself has got me eyeballing a chamber sealer hahaha.

I use it for more than just cooking, I seal documents and small parts too. It is great for prepping and hiking as well. Keeps matches sealed up and dry, makes my food take up less space etc.


----------



## Roll_Bones

dragnlaw said:


> I have a sealer from the early 70's, so I guess that makes it going on 45 years old.
> 
> There is a crack in the rubber vacuum nozzle, the button to activate the heat is broken, I use a bent paper clip, and the heat wires at the very ends don't seem to get hot enough to always seal the plastics.
> 
> Also admit it doesn't always get all the air out but enough that I'm comfortable with freezing stuff if used within a reasonable time.  Most often used to reseal bags that don't need the air pulled out.
> 
> I love it and seeing the prices of the new ones am striving to keeping it as long as I can!  LOL I think I paid less than 30$ for it.
> 
> Excellent article thou - Thanks!



Every now and again Costco and I'm certain others have a good sale on Vacuum sealers.
I got my basic sealer for $49 and its all I need.



StuartCooks said:


> Hey you are welcome, that's what this community is about. For the love of food and each other!
> 
> dragn> that made me laugh. You are hell bent on keeping that sucker (lolpuns) alive. Maybe it is time to let go :P
> 
> FoodSaver is a good brand to use if you aren't going to be sealing very much. I myself wound up picking up the VacMaster Pro 380. Though my tendency to spoil myself has got me eyeballing a chamber sealer hahaha.
> 
> I use it for more than just cooking, I seal documents and small parts too. It is great for prepping and hiking as well. Keeps matches sealed up and dry, makes my food take up less space etc.



Good suggestions for alternative uses.


----------



## StuartCooks

Roll_Bones said:


> Good suggestions for alternative uses.



Why thank you kind sir (I assume you are a sir, if not forgive me)


----------



## dragnlaw

StuartCooks said:


> dragn> that made me laugh. You are hell bent on keeping that sucker (lolpuns) alive. Maybe it is time to let go :P



My father would roll over in his grave if I didn't squeeze every last breath out of that little sucker (yeah, pun intended here too)



Roll_Bones said:


> Every now and again Costco and I'm certain others have a good sale on Vacuum sealers.
> I got my basic sealer for $49 and its all I need.



Costco does have some good prices if you are vigilant.  But I'm not a member.  I refuse to pay someone $65/70$ for the privilege of being coerced into purchasing more than I really need; being bamboozled by the convenience into using 6 tins in a week of something that under normal circumstances I would only use one; ... and I could go on ad naseum... 

I will go once a year or even two years with a member.  When I _was_ a member and 4 kids at home I would walk out of there with a bill of $300. and use it all up in less than 2 weeks...  where is the savings in that!  Buyer beware..  I admit to no will power, I was not good at it and so just best stay away from it.  OK, rant over.


----------



## tenspeed

We have friends who are trans-oceanic sailors, and used a vacuum sealer for all kinds of things, including toilet paper.  Things can get wet on a sailboat, and soggy TP isn't all that effective.


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> ...Costco does have some good prices if you are vigilant.  But I'm not a member.  I refuse to pay someone $65/70$ for the privilege of being coerced into purchasing more than I really need; being bamboozled by the convenience into using 6 tins in a week of something that under normal circumstances I would only use one; ... and I could go on ad naseum...



That's a really negative ay to look at Costco membership.  Certainly you have to have some self control and know which prices are good and which are not.  Also, you have the opportunity to try different foods. The prices on electronics are often terrific.


----------



## Addie

When I had a membership with BJ's, the only to items I was ever interested in was electronics and dairy. Only if I had a real need for any other item, did I even consider BJ's first.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> That's a really negative ay to look at Costco membership.  Certainly you have to have some self control and know which prices are good and which are not.  Also, you have the opportunity to try different foods. The prices on electronics are often terrific.



All I'm saying is that you should be able to save a lot more than a membership is going to cost to make it worth it.

Back when I had a young family and pressed for time, no, I'd have to say that I did not save money.  I used up the goods too quickly because of their convenience, that's all.  And a lot of my friends did too.  But others I know did a good job of being frugal and spacing.  For them it was and is totally worth it!

Are you saving money if you buy something at 30% off when you wouldn't have normally bought it in the first place?  How many people do you know that say "Oh, I just couldn't pass it up - it was such a good price!"  when they weren't even in the market for it!


----------



## Andy M.

If you can't control your spending and consumption, then you certainly should stay away from Costco.  Those of us who can benefit from the bargains.


----------



## StuartCooks

tenspeed said:


> We have friends who are trans-oceanic sailors, and used a vacuum sealer for all kinds of things, including toilet paper.  Things can get wet on a sailboat, and soggy TP isn't all that effective.



Now THAT is a benefit I hadn't thought of. What a great use for a sealer lol Soggy TP is misery indeed.

I kinda agree with Dragnlaw on this one. I prefer not to buy premade stuff where possible (though I do break that rule admittedly here and there. Especially things like dairy.)  I find it is much cheaper to shop at produce markets and such. 

Though! If I ate meat I could see holding out for a bargain at costco, buying up a bunch of stuff on sale and then portioning out into vacuum bags and sealing away for later.


----------



## dragnlaw

StuartCooks said:


> ...
> Though! If I ate meat I could see holding out for a bargain at costco, ...



Truth to tell, they rarely have meat on special. I go with a friend and we compare prices.  Sometimes but not often.  They do have good meat, not like they used to (I agree with a previous post somewhere, their meat department was pretty scary at first!).   Have gotten some good prices on their produce but you REALLY have to know what is out there.  Sometimes it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Cheryl J

For me, I don't buy meat or other perishables at Costco since it's so far away - 100 miles to the nearest one. I had a membership, but let it expire since I don't drive out of town on my own anymore, and only go when I'm visiting daughter and her family, and they come and get me.   We go to Costco together and I just use her membership as a guest. 

I stock up on sundries once or twice a year - paper towels, TP, vitamins, shampoo and rinse, facial cleanser wipes, etc.  I also buy chicken and beef broth by the case, I know I'll use it and it keeps well. Lots of other things too, depending upon what time of year it is....now that the Christmas season is coming up I hope to go down there soon and hit Costco one more time for things like wrapping paper and some gifts for the grands.


----------



## Roll_Bones

StuartCooks said:


> Why thank you kind sir (I assume you are a sir, if not forgive me)



Your welcome.  Yes, it is sir, but feel free to call me John.



dragnlaw said:


> Costco does have some good prices if you are vigilant.  But I'm not a member.  I refuse to pay someone $65/70$ for the privilege of being coerced into purchasing more than I really need; being bamboozled by the convenience into using 6 tins in a week of something that under normal circumstances I would only use one; ... and I could go on ad naseum...
> 
> I will go once a year or even two years with a member.  When I _was_ a member and 4 kids at home I would walk out of there with a bill of $300. and use it all up in less than 2 weeks...  where is the savings in that!  Buyer beware..  I admit to no will power, I was not good at it and so just best stay away from it.  OK, rant over.



I pay $100 a year and also carry the Costco Visa card.  Executive membership to be exact.  I am no executive either!  
I get two checks every year for using my card.  One from Costco for being an executive member and one from the credit card company.
Each check is at minimum, double what my membership costs.  Gasoline being the expense we require the most, we receive 4% cash back just on that.
I wish I could say we spend $300 each time we go!  Its just my wife and myself and last time we went, the receipt was over $500.
*We go only three times a year *and know for a fact we are saving considerable money and buying higher quality products.
Try a Costco chicken vs your grocery store as an example.



Andy M. said:


> That's a really negative ay to look at Costco membership.  Certainly you have to have some self control and know which prices are good and which are not.  Also, you have the opportunity to try different foods. The prices on electronics are often terrific.



Good point Andy.  We only buy what we will use and we also get a coupon book in the mail each month.  We are educated shoppers and have a list (Our Groceries) just for Costco.
There are many things in Costco we cannot get at our local grocery stores. I look around my office here and around the house and it truly is a Costco ad in the making.
Every TV in our house was purchased at Costco. Everything in my freezer was purchased at Costco. The tires on both our cars were purchased at Costco (that includes the free nitrogen) and tire maintenance.
The office equipment I am using at this very moment is also from Costco.
And lastly even though I am leaving many other things out, Costco stands behind everything they sell.  Your not happy? You get your money back.
Exception is electronics. 30 days no questions asked. After 30 days manufacture warrantee required.  Guess what?  Costco will handle the manufacturer for you!




dragnlaw said:


> All I'm saying is that you should be able to save a lot more than a membership is going to cost to make it worth it.
> 
> Back when I had a young family and pressed for time, no, I'd have to say that I did not save money.  I used up the goods too quickly because of their convenience, that's all.  And a lot of my friends did too.  But others I know did a good job of being frugal and spacing.  For them it was and is totally worth it!
> 
> Are you saving money if you buy something at 30% off when you wouldn't have normally bought it in the first place?  How many people do you know that say "Oh, I just couldn't pass it up - it was such a good price!"  when they weren't even in the market for it!



We only buy what we need.  Compulsive shopping problems require professional help.
Buying things you do not need is a shoppers problem and should not be blamed on the merchant.



dragnlaw said:


> Truth to tell, they rarely have meat on special. I go with a friend and we compare prices.  Sometimes but not often.  They do have good meat, not like they used to (I agree with a previous post somewhere, their meat department was pretty scary at first!).   Have gotten some good prices on their produce but you REALLY have to know what is out there.  Sometimes it is just the luck of the draw.



They never have meat on sale that I am aware of.  No coupons either for meat.
Meat quality is excellent at our store and grocery stores cannot compete as far as quality.
My only issue with Costco is the farmed tiger shrimp and the Atlantic cod from Russia. The cod is good, but I don't like buying things harvested in Russia.  You must read labels. Especially date codes!
Plus they need free customer WiFi. 

I have found Costco products to be very consistent.  Kirkland brand items meet or exceed many manufacturers products.

Oh....The Kirkland 3 LB Colombian coffee is still around $8.  Try and find that deal somewhere else.


----------



## roadfix

I'm a Costco member and I do agree you don't find bargain meat prices there, but you will find quality meat.    I usually buy Choice beef on sale at Ralph's (Kroger's) at much lower prices but they're usually not as good as what you'll find at Costco for an equivalent grade of meat.
I guess you get what you pay for in these instances.


----------



## roadfix

.    .    .    .


----------



## Andy M.

Back on the subject of vacuum sealers, I just got a super bargain.  After reading about Katie's steal of a deal pasta maker, SO and I went to a nearby Goodwill store.  She picked up some stuff and I got a Foodsaver 550 fro $2.00!

Stopped at Wal-Mart and got a roll of bags and I'm ready to go!

Thanks for the idea, Katie.


----------



## medtran49

Meat must be vastly different in prices across the country because meat from Costco was ALWAYS less expensive than from the regular grocery stores (even when on sale) like Publix or Winn Dixie in South Florida.  We haven't bought meat from Costco/Sam's/BJ's since we started going regularly to Penn Dutch and Restaurant Depot because the prices from those 2 places beat even Costco/Sam's/BJ's prices, especially the prices at RD.


----------



## Andy M.

medtran49 said:


> Meat must be vastly different in prices across the country because meat from Costco was ALWAYS less expensive than from the regular grocery stores (even when on sale) like Publix or Winn Dixie in South Florida.  We haven't bought meat from Costco/Sam's/BJ's since we started going regularly to Penn Dutch and Restaurant Depot because the prices from those 2 places beat even Costco/Sam's/BJ's prices, especially the prices at RD.



In MA/NH we've found Costco's prices better than our supermarket's regular prices.  Supermarket sale prices are better than Costco's.

We buy most of our beef, pork tenderloins, lamb racks, rotisserie chickens from Costco.  I buy ground beef (80%/20%) elsewhere as Costco doesn't offer it.


----------



## dragnlaw

too much to Quote n Cut...  LOL  

I'm sorry but all of you are very aware that there are sales gimmicks that all stores use to boost sales...  hence the saying..._ Buyer Beware._   and_ in the beginning_ (60' & 70's) it was the worst time!  From placing candy at the checkout counters and then showing good will by supplying one lane that said "Candy Free" for frustrated mothers. (hmmm, come to think of it I notice they don't have that any more).  Even now certain groceries are placed on shelves at eye level and the lesser ones on the bottom or up high.

I'm not saying it was their fault - I was the one lacking the where-with-all to stick to my guns.  But I recognize my own faults and therefore I stay away from "bargains" I can't resist!  If that mean staying out of the store...  I stay out of the store!

LOL - don't get me started on Walmart or as my daughter calls it "Wally's World".   Yes, I do shop there on occasion, their prices are good, quality on the other hand...  ehh,  I'm just talking food here.


----------



## roadfix

I only go to Wally World for automotive fluids, camp fuels, tarps, & occasional stuff for the patio...  I think that's about it...


----------



## erehweslefox

To my shame, I do know that Wally world, is a place where I always know I can get both propane and white gas no matter where I am, so sometimes go there for that purpose if I plan poorly. 

I promise I always try a local hardware store first, but they are often hostile places for outsiders, and don't take kindly to east coast hippie safari pirate campers a'commin in and doin' stuff. 

Realistically, though, I've had trouble in about two hardware stores in my travels? So like 10% are bad. If you have a problem, a small locally owned hardware store is the first place to go. Just every now and then they are crewed by jerks and ass-hats. (forgive my language).

So we were nominative discussing vacuum sealers? 

I very much want this. Camping quite a bit I have many more things I can keep dry than just toilet paper, plus my whole frozen bulk food strategy. 

My current strategy involves lots of freezer paper, zipplocks and gaffer tape. 

One of the thing I have been promised in Glorious New Apartment (note: could become why did I move to this hole very quickly) is more counter space.

What is the best of these magic vacuum machines, what is the worst, and the middle?

Interested minds need to know.

TBS


----------



## dragnlaw

erehweslefox said:


> What is the best of these magic vacuum machines, what is the worst, and the middle?
> TBS



The link posted at the beginning of the thread has a super description of various machines available.


----------



## erehweslefox

What I have been waiting on is one of the sales.

I do think this is something I would use much.

TBS


----------



## Andy M.

erehweslefox said:


> What I have been waiting on is one of the sales.
> 
> I do think this is something I would use much.
> 
> TBS



I've wanted one for a while.  Never could justify the cost until today when I found that used one @ Goodwill. (see above).  The no name bags actually cost me more than the machine.  I downloaded the manual and I'll be testing it out tomorrow.


----------



## erehweslefox

I see so many of these that are kind of a scam to sell the bags at inflated prices, or seem that way to me. Any input from those who have used them?

For me $60-70 for a good one is my food budget for a week. It has to justify that to be a useful purchase, do you folks that have it think it does? I'd be happy if it would save me a week's budget on a year, I just worry about buying bags, etc... I can already buy ziplocs and freezer paper kind of cheap. 

Now I could play about with sous vide cooking, but that is more a vanity than a justification for a practical expense.

TBS


----------



## NAchef

I have a Vac Master 215. Prices have come down a lot since I bought mine, but bags are much cheaper for a chamber vac than the Foodsaver ones.

I use it all the time and have family that buy hundreds of lbs. of meat when it goes on sale. They bring it over and we will seal them, I'll generally get some for helping them out.


----------



## erehweslefox

Hmnn. Ok lets think about this logic style. I use in food storage two rolls of freezer paper per year, about five gallon and a dozen quart boxes of ziplock bags. I think we will take saran wrap out of the equation, as this could be used for some things I do that to, but wouldn't be a replacement. 

$8 for the freezer paper $30 for the big bags, and $60 for the small ones, so I'm in $98 on food storage just in bags. And this is with low waste and reusing.

So a good one looks to cost low $50 (adjusted that down) High $170 deluxe all the belles and whistles. I expect from that my cost would be about $60.

Add rolls of bags, and not sure how that would work, say $40 a year to keep me in bags? Am I reasonable? I think I am overestimating the cost of the machine if I shop about and underestimating the cost of the bags.

$100 would be my cost.

There is also a side benefit, having this should reduce spoilage, so it will reduce my food costs. We are hell on spoilage (forgive the bad language) around here, but we still do lose about $20-$60 a month. ($60 was not our fault, power out). If a vac packer could reduce that, say, by half, it would meet the cost.

And also be much cooler. Plus I an think of a couple of ways it would help with camping. Good pull on the TP idea. I can think of several other seldom used things I'd be happier to have in a vacuum pack. 

I think I will put this in the purchase list on my next monthly financial status of the household meeting with my Beloved Wife. Unless you tell me the rolls of bags are very expensive, I think the numbers seem to work, even on the short term, and then it is a sunk cost, and we get vac pack for free with just the cost of bags.

Anyone an accountant here? numbers seem to work well.

TBS


----------



## Andy M.

Bags are expensive, specially if you buy the brand name ones.  Given how much you spend on ziplocks ($100), I'd guess your bag cost to be much more than your estimate.  I bought no name 8" wide bags today.  Two 20 foot long rolls for $8.98.  There are also 11" wide bags for more $$.  If you were sealing a single chicken breast, you'd need a bag several inches beyond the size just to fit the chicken as there has to be a length that reaches the sealing mechanism in the machine.  Not sure how much that is yet.

Vac sealing will help eliminate spoilage due to freezer burn but not if you have a power failure.

I've always felt I could approximate the freezer life of vac sealed foods by wrapping them tightly in plastic wrap then put then in Ziplocks, so I couldn't justify the cost.  Of course, I sacrifice the convenience of quick defrosting under water and other uses.

Consider checking out Goodwill, Salvation Army and other second-hand stores.  As I mentioned above, I got mine for $2.


----------



## GotGarlic

Btw, Andy is a retired accountant


----------



## erehweslefox

Andy M. said:


> Bags are expensive, specially if you buy the brand name ones.



Dollar store bags, here, and reuse them till they bleed, but still spend a bunch on them as most of my food planning involves bulk buying and storing food.

Got Garlic, says you're an accountant. So yeah I'm doing a cost benefit analysis. 

I'm trying to justify the sunk cost of the apparatus, with the savings, because, yeah I do see a lot go out the window in bags. 

I can do the same thing, with a good tight wrap in freezer paper, wrap it in gaffer tape, and put it in a bag. I think that is where you are going with the 'saran wrap and bag plan'.

I suggest heavy freezer paper, about the same cost, and holds up better than saran wrap particularly if it gets wet. I've had a pound of ground beef swim in water for a week that was at 37ish (best I could keep it below 40 was throwing ice at it so it had to take a swim)  It was together and edible. Plastic wrap tends to fall apart. Paper holds well,

Now vacpacs, seem to be indestructible.


----------



## Andy M.

erehweslefox said:


> ...I suggest heavy freezer paper, about the same cost, and holds up better than saran wrap particularly if it gets wet. I've had a pound of ground beef swim in water for a week that was at 37ish (best I could keep it below 40 was throwing ice at it so it had to take a swim)  It was together and edible. Plastic wrap tends to fall apart...



I tend not to keep my plastic wrapped food in water.


----------



## erehweslefox

Andy M. said:


> I tend not to keep my plastic wrapped food in water.



Well it started out as ice  I mean I'm not an idiot.

I do always plan, when camping, that all my ice becomes water.

Not recommended project for daily storage. 

Wife and I were camping, so you tend to refrigerate by dumping more ice in. I like keeping things in bags and freezer wrapped but all of them eventually get a wet bath. freezer paper seems to hold up well. And you dump out the water, but the ice is just making more. 

Kind of hope vacuum sealer is a good solution for this need. 

The problem is I'd be on a camping trip and have all this plastic, but I'm used to taking a bag out with us. Usual. 

TBS


----------



## Andy M.

erehweslefox said:


> Well it started out as ice  I mean I'm not an idiot...



I wasn't suggesting you are.

Just that your needs are different from mine.  I like plastic wrap because it clings and conforms to the irregular shapes of foods to keep air away from the product.  

No doubt a vac sealed product would be ideal for camping but you already have that problem solved with the freezer paper, etc.

My bottom line is this.  Vac sealers are a great convenience but not necessary.  Home cooks and campers can get by without.  That said, it can be useful and fun to use.


----------



## Roll_Bones

roadfix said:


> I'm a Costco member and I do agree you don't find bargain meat prices there, but you will find quality meat.    I usually buy Choice beef on sale at Ralph's (Kroger's) at much lower prices but they're usually not as good as what you'll find at Costco for an equivalent grade of meat.
> I guess you get what you pay for in these instances.



I have found cost and quality to be the main reason I buy most all meat at Costco.  NY Strip, Ribeye and most all steaks run about 2-3 dollars less a pound.  They are also superior to our grocery store.
I also never bought the ground beef as it seemed to lean. I have since found out after trying it, it too is superior to anything I can buy at the grocery store. It makes way better chili and taco meat.  Hardly any water (juice released) and browns up very nicely. I'm sold.  I have not tried it for burgers.

I finally tried Costco's whole chickens.  While large (about 4-6 LB's) to be excellent.
I made fried chicken last Sunday and my wife commented on how good it was.  I did nothing different other than using Costco chicken.

Hey Andy, have you tried the frozen wing sections at Costco again? Kirkland brand.
I bought a bag last trip and they were huge!
Just thought I would check in as you told me you experience was small wing sections.
Now that football is thankfully back on, they had many many bags of them!


----------



## Andy M.

Rollbones, I did buy a bag and have grilled a couple of batches. They are OK, but still not an big as the fresh wings Costco used to have.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> Rollbones, I did buy a bag and have grilled a couple of batches. They are OK, but still not an big as the fresh wings Costco used to have.



Almost all chicken parts are smaller than they used to be.  I think that's just because they don't let them grow as large - faster to slaughter means that they can start the next batch sooner for a faster return on the investment.  It's just a guess, but I'm going with it.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> Almost all chicken parts are smaller than they used to be.  I think that's just because they don't let them grow as large - faster to slaughter means that they can start the next batch sooner for a faster return on the investment.  It's just a guess, but I'm going with it.



I don't see this at all.  In our supermarket and others we visit from time to time, we never see small chickens. The boneless skinless chicken breasts are huge when compared to the norm from a few years ago.  Had been looking for a small whole chicken, 3.5-4.0 pounds.  The only way I could get one at our market was to buy a Bell and Evans which was much more expensive than the store brand.


----------



## erehweslefox

RPCookin said:


> Almost all chicken parts are smaller than they used to be.  I think that's just because they don't let them grow as large - faster to slaughter means that they can start the next batch sooner for a faster return on the investment.  It's just a guess, but I'm going with it.




RP current chickens are really genetic monstrosities, bread for small limbs and enormous breasts as most people cook chicken breasts and don't want to be bothered with a whole chicken, or drums and thighs. 

TBS


----------



## StuartCooks

Went to vegas for a week and wow this thread blew up haha

erehweslefox, on the buyers guide I wrote I give some tips on how you can save some money on bags. I show methods of using ziplock bags, even. I'm in the process of developing a tool to use that will allow you to seal flat bags easily, as well. 

I also acknowledge that it is sorta crazy how much the bags cost, so I started a discount club for purchasing bags and rolls. It's sort of a strength in numbers thing where I will use the membership to demand lower prices for everyone. I've got some vendors interested and am preparing to arrange a sale on consumables soon. You can sign up here

I will say that sealing food and other supplies during hikes and camping has made a huge difference for me. I also make sure to plan that my ice melts into water that I can later use, but have had both my meal and my water ruined before  I've been caught in a storm but was lucky enough to seal my matches and fire starting stuff and was able to start a fire despite the wood being wet.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Andy M. said:


> Rollbones, I did buy a bag and have grilled a couple of batches. They are OK, but still not an big as the fresh wings Costco used to have.



Weird.  The fresh wings were tiny in comparison to the frozen wings in our store.  Are you buying the Kirkland frozen sections?
I just made a batch for the game last night and was asked where I found such jumbo wing sections.



RPCookin said:


> Almost all chicken parts are smaller than they used to be.  I think that's just because they don't let them grow as large - faster to slaughter means that they can start the next batch sooner for a faster return on the investment.  It's just a guess, but I'm going with it.





Andy M. said:


> I don't see this at all.  In our supermarket and others we visit from time to time, we never see small chickens. The boneless skinless chicken breasts are huge when compared to the norm from a few years ago.  Had been looking for a small whole chicken, 3.5-4.0 pounds.  The only way I could get one at our market was to buy a Bell and Evans which was much more expensive than the store brand.



I agree. Chickens and chicken parts are huge as compared to years past.  Wing sections however are small in general from my personal experience. Costco is where I get the wing sections as they are much bigger.
Last week our local grocery store had whole chickens and legs and thighs on sale.  The smallest whole chicken I could find was 6 pounds.



StuartCooks said:


> Went to vegas for a week and wow this thread blew up haha
> 
> erehweslefox, on the buyers guide I wrote I give some tips on how you can save some money on bags. I show methods of using ziplock bags, even. I'm in the process of developing a tool to use that will allow you to seal flat bags easily, as well.
> 
> I also acknowledge that it is sorta crazy how much the bags cost, so I started a discount club for purchasing bags and rolls. It's sort of a strength in numbers thing where I will use the membership to demand lower prices for everyone. I've got some vendors interested and am preparing to arrange a sale on consumables soon. You can sign up here



Good luck.  Amazon and other web sites sell vacuum bags for excellent prices.
I saw a two roll set. 11.5 x 50 (2) for under $15.


----------



## Andy M.

Roll_Bones said:


> Weird.  The fresh wings were tiny in comparison to the frozen wings in our store.  Are you buying the Kirkland frozen sections?
> I just made a batch for the game last night and was asked where I found such jumbo wing sections...



Yes, a huge zippered plastic bag of wing sections (maybe 10 Lb.).  Before Costco changed their chicken supplier, they sold fresh wings in vacuum packed six packs.  Those wings were consistently bigger.  I had switched from the frozen Kirkland wings to those fresh vacuum packed ones because I felt they were bigger and better.  The wings were whole and you hand to cut them apart but it was worth it.

Now the fresh vac-pacs have cut up sections and are smaller.  

At least here in MA/NH I cannot get the bigger wings.  I've been using the frozen ones.


----------



## erehweslefox

StuartCooks said:


> Went to vegas for a week and wow this thread blew up haha
> 
> erehweslefox, on the buyers guide I wrote I give some tips on how you can save some money on bags. I show methods of using ziplock bags, even. I'm in the process of developing a tool to use that will allow you to seal flat bags easily, as well.
> 
> I also acknowledge that it is sorta crazy how much the bags cost, so I started a discount club for purchasing bags and rolls. It's sort of a strength in numbers thing where I will use the membership to demand lower prices for everyone. I've got some vendors interested and am preparing to arrange a sale on consumables soon. You can sign up here
> 
> I will say that sealing food and other supplies during hikes and camping has made a huge difference for me. I also make sure to plan that my ice melts into water that I can later use, but have had both my meal and my water ruined before  I've been caught in a storm but was lucky enough to seal my matches and fire starting stuff and was able to start a fire despite the wood being wet.



Signed up, I am looking to buy a sealer rig both for my home kitchen and backpacking. And, yeah, I've had my food and water both ruined by leaky bags on a hike. I tend to carry both hexamine tabs and a sqeeze bottle of kerosene for those 'lighting a fire in wet conditions' moments. And we have a MSR Dragonfly multifuel stove, which can burn darn near anything. 

TBS


----------



## KitchenHack

dragnlaw said:


> I have a sealer from the early 70's, so I guess that makes it going on 45 years old.
> 
> There is a crack in the rubber vacuum nozzle, the button to activate the heat is broken, I use a bent paper clip, and the heat wires at the very ends don't seem to get hot enough to always seal the plastics.
> 
> Also admit it doesn't always get all the air out but enough that I'm comfortable with freezing stuff if used within a reasonable time.  Most often used to reseal bags that don't need the air pulled out.
> 
> I love it and seeing the prices of the new ones am striving to keeping it as long as I can!  LOL I think I paid less than 30$ for it.
> 
> Excellent article thou - Thanks!



From what I understand, some of the vintage 70s sealers have become valuable and sought after. The early, nozzle-type FoodSavers were made in Italy and supposedly are real tanks. 

I envy you! Would love to get my hands on one. Take good care of it!


----------



## KitchenHack

I love my sealer too. Don't know how I ever got along without one.


----------



## medtran49

I just ordered https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPS32MI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

these for $17, two 8" x 50' rolls.  They got 4+ stars just like the brand FoodSaver bags but are a heck of a lot cheaper.  We need to restock as I used all the 8" rolls we had from Craig's Grand Salami, and had to start on the last 11" roll we had too.  I'll wait and see how these work and if they live up to their reviews before buying the 11" rolls.


----------



## Roll_Bones

medtran49 said:


> I just ordered https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPS32MI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> these for $17, two 8" x 50' rolls.  They got 4+ stars just like the brand FoodSaver bags but are a heck of a lot cheaper.  We need to restock as I used all the 8" rolls we had from Craig's Grand Salami, and had to start on the last 11" roll we had too.  I'll wait and see how these work and if they live up to their reviews before buying the 11" rolls.



I am using the 11" bags way more than the 8".  In fact I have two rolls of 8" material left, yet had to buy more 11" because I had some racks of ribs to vacuum seal.
I roll the ribs up and tie them. Then vacuum seal them.  The 8" bag is to small and I rarely use 8".
I really like the quart bags.  Perfect for three chops or one thick cut steak.


----------



## medtran49

Just the opposite for us.


----------



## Roll_Bones

medtran49 said:


> Just the opposite for us.



I am going to try and use the 8" more as I have now found yet another 8" roll in the back of the storage cabinet. 
That makes three, never used 8" rolls.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> I am using the 11" bags way more than the 8".  In fact I have two rolls of 8" material left, yet had to buy more 11" because I had some racks of ribs to vacuum seal.
> I roll the ribs up and tie them. Then vacuum seal them.  The 8" bag is to small and I rarely use 8".
> I really like the quart bags.  Perfect for three chops or one thick cut steak.



My quart-size freezer bags are 7"x7.75".


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> My quart-size freezer bags are 7"x7.75".



I assume mine are too. I guess just using a longer piece off the 8" roll would give me the same thing as a quart bag.
For some reason I rarely use the 8" rolls.
I'm certain after this discussion, those 8" rolls will get used.


----------

